# Посещение бани



## Bula4 (25 Окт 2014)

Здравствуйте !!! 
У меня такой вопрос. 
Допустимо ли посещение бани при таком диагнозе

Описание: Поясничный лардоз сглажен. Незначительно снижена высота межпозвонковых дисков в сегментах L1---L2---L3, L3---L4 и более значительно L4---L5, L5---S1.
В сегментах L3---L4, L4---L5, L5---S1 передние и латеральные спондилофиты.
В сегменте L4---L5 диск выпячен в сторону позвоночного канала на 3 мм и контактирует с передней стенкой дурального мешка, гипертрофированы фасетки межпозвончных суставов и имеется начальная гипертрофия LIG.FLAVUM.
В сегменте L5---S1 диск выпячен в сторону позвоночного канала на 5 мм и деформирует переднюю стенку дурального мешка, гипертрофированы фасетки межпозвонковых суставов и имеется начальная гипертрофия lig.flavum.
Двухсторонняя кальцинация lig.sacroilica sin--- dextr, в art.sacroiliaca dextr незначительный (+) "vacuum fenomen". В art.sacroilica sin неравномерно сужена суставная щель, визуализируются костные "мостики", в проксимальной части суставная щель не прослеживается.
Заключение: Начальные дегенеративные изменения в поясничном отделе позвоночника . Протрузия межпозвонкового диска на широком основании в сегментах L4---L5, L5---S1 c патологическим влиянием на нейроструктуры. Осальный билатеральный стеноз L4---L5, L5---S1.
Art.Sacroiliaca sin начальный анкилоз Болезнь Бехтерева

Заранее спасибо!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2014)

Это не диагноз, это заключение по обследованию.

А баня?
Мыться надо!
И дообследоваться для определения диагноза так же надо!


----------



## Bula4 (25 Окт 2014)

Спасибо за ответ!!! Но я имел ввиду парилку градусов 100-120. И влажностью 80%.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Окт 2014)

Так это и есть баня.
Остальное помывочная!


----------



## Bula4 (30 Окт 2014)

Я так и не понял да или нет ???


----------



## ЛеонидЛ (30 Окт 2014)

*Bula4*, Вы хотите мыться в бане или париться в парилке или всё вместе?


----------



## La murr (30 Окт 2014)

Bula4 написал(а):


> Я так и не понял да или нет ???


Рекомендованное доктором дообследование Вы как-то не восприняли к сведению, к сожалению...
А это, на мой взгляд, важнее.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2014)

Можно, можно.
В остром периоде погодите, а потом можно


----------

